
A new study proves parachutes are useless - bauc
https://bigthink.com/surprising-science/parachute-study
======
m0llusk
In 2000 while visiting the top of the World Trade Center I decided if I worked
in an extremely tall building I would want a parachute just in case.
Unfortunately it seems no one else entertained such worst case thinking.

------
hyperman1
Great title. In fact, I don't even know if I have to flag it to the editors as
misleading or not.

------
smt88
tl;dr -- it's satire

> _The authors explain that the whole study was designed to highlight the
> limitations of randomized trials and the dangers of not reading past the
> first paragraph of a study._

------
bjourne
Yes, but at what p-value?

